# Google Terra 40K



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Imagine if you will, a sad and lonely low-ranking, Administratum official, sitting in his hab after a long day in the office (working out tithe quotas).

Bored, but curious; his mind wanders the distant Galaxy to Holy Terra and home of the beloved Emperor of Mankind. He taps into his computer and accesses Google Terra.

What would he see, what would Terra actually look like? I know the oceans have gone and the Imperial Palace dominates a large chunk of the Northern Hemisphere, but would the landmasses and continents still look roughly the same as they did in the old 10K atlases?
Would you even be able to see the surface or not, due to the pollution that would inevitably be there from all the super-hives.
Would he even be able access to such data because of the obvious security risks?

I was walking down my lane today (typical English with hedgerows, rolling hills and a patchwork of fields), and sad though it is, I wondered what it would look like 38K years from now!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Whenever i've read descriptions of Terra I've always thought of Corinth (sp?) in the Star Wars prequels, only dirtier and more dark ages/gothic.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

little to no water from the novels.....mostly desert, radioactive wasteland and hives....except for himalyas having been built on of course


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

There has been references to there being a private ocean for the rich.


----------



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

The continents and most of the oceans are covered by hive cities. I forget where but i remember North America is one giant temple for the ecclesiarchy or hive city for adminastratum or something like that.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Whenever i've read descriptions of Terra I've always thought of Corinth (sp?) in the Star Wars prequels, only dirtier and more dark ages/gothic.


Is that the planet that is entirely built over, where the seat of government is?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, that's the one. 
As far as I can make out during the Heresy there were wastelands and small settlements but that was 10K years ago. Since then Terra has been built on and built on again with hives, temples and space for the galaxy's biggest ever bureaucracy. 
If you can find a copy have a read of the Inquisition Wars omnibus, it's old school 40K (it even has a Squat in it!) but it does have some pretty cool descriptions of Terra.


----------



## Longfang1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

From what I can make out from the Horus Heresy novels it seems that Terra was really heavily polluted at the time of the great crusade, but there was still minging wee pockets of water. There were still platforms in the Atlantic so there must've been some water. However, the Atlantic Ridge was a mountain range, and the Mediterraen seemed to be a dust bowl, and the at least some of the pacific was covered in concentration camps for Narthume Dunes mad regime. 

After the Heresy it seems to have got worse. Just covered in temples, Hives, extension of the Imperial Palace. Hell hole basically.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Brother Emund said:


> Is that the planet that is entirely built over, where the seat of government is?


I think he means coruscant and yes.


----------



## Dogbeard (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't think I would recognize it. I'd chalk it up to global warming...


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

locustgate said:


> I think he means coruscant and yes.


That'll be the one!


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

firewarrior game mentions it looks like this


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

In one of the Space Wolf books they are in the underhives and he says something along the lines of walking through the ruins of old new yoke. I always borrow the books from a friend that has everyone so I cant tell you the exact quote i'm afraid.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Even though it is supposed to be the jewel in the crown of the Imperium, I don't think it would be a nice place to live. Has anyone a guess as to its population in 40K?


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

There are numerous referances to the 'imperial palace' being both where 'england' used to be and also over the hymalyas (sp?).

Or it might just be THAT huge and cover both.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Brother Emund said:


> Even though it is supposed to be the jewel in the crown of the Imperium, I don't think it would be a nice place to live. Has anyone a guess as to its population in 40K?


100s of billions I would surmise.


----------

